
Have a few easy GitHub issues you want completed? Add them here - danielcgold
https://github.com/danielcgold/10-minute-tasks
======
2bluesc
If the tasks only take 10 minutes, why not just do them instead of asking for
someone else to do them?

~~~
cleverjake
to encourage others to start contributing to open source

